# Dreamcatchers newest babies.



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

First up - a couple photos of Delawaregirls babies muching on yummy Kale. 


























Bitsy LOVES her greens. The little cinnamon boy is not happy today because he got cut back to one feeding and is pouting. LOL. I gave him 2cc just to make him happy but his crop had seed in it - he was just mad because there is one juvenile who still gets his feedings twice a day. LOL

Now for the baby babies -
My two orphans







One baby is from the same parents of the Lutino pearl and the other baby is from a DYC male and a Cinnamon split pied hen. They are just 8 and 7 days old.









This is the hen we thought was a DYC lutino pearl split pied. Unfortunately, she is not a DYC - bummer. 18 days old.








Sibling to the lutino. Mom is a DYC Pearl and dad is a normal split pied lutino 15 days old.









Older of the two babies under the DYC male and Cinnamon hen - 13 days old









Sibling to that baby - 12 days old.








First baby from WF Cinnamon pearl hen and Normal split cinn pearl dad - 13 days old








Sibling to that chick - 11 days old.

The last chick and the two orphans have a little catching up to do. The cinnamon parents were first timers and had not quite gotten the idea to feed well until recently. I have been supplimenting. The two orphans were only orphans because they were both hatched nearly a week after the other babies in the nest due to large clutches. I ended up having to pull them to save them. However, everyone is doing well so far.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous babies...looks like you might get at least one DYC out of the DYC male (the cheeks look light.)


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Our little ones are so cute!!!! Thank you for pictures. The rest of the babies are so alert. They are little darlings. Wish Texas wasn't so far from Delaware. I would be visiting often. I am getting where I want one of each. LOL but am totaly in love with Bitsy and our little male soon to be named.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Wow they are so cute and prehistoric looking. Super cute and LUCKY to have you as their breeder so they are healthy and happy and well cared for before going to new families


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are all so cute!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

the babies are all cute and beautiful and happy care taking  i just have a question here can you please tell me when you pull out your chicks for hand feeding, thanks


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

sangs_becky - it depends on what I want to do with the babies, how the parents are doing as parents and other things like how many babies in the clutch. Typically, I pull at 3 weeks if they are going to be pets. If they are going to be show or breeder birds, I try to leave them with the parents to raise them fully. If there is a problem, I pull earlier. I have pulled babies as early as 3 days due to parents abandoning them or left them until they were 8 weeks and fully weaned. My best pet babies are not always the ones I pull for handfeeding either. All these babies except the two orphans will be raised by their parents completely this time. They are all show stock birds. I go out every day and handle each one but the parents are raising them. The orphans had to be hand fed early because they were too small to compete and I would have lost them. Having said all that, most breeders will pull at around 3 weeks.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

the lutino is my fav!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Such cuties! I agree, the lutino is gorgeous! I also really like the 12 day old chick, just has a cute face!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

JaimeS - That one is also one of the biggest mush babies. I really like him/her a lot as well. So far this whole batch of babies are so laid back and sweet, I am really pleased.


----------

